# Batch File



## cj_white (Oct 28, 2001)

if i want to create a batch file to create a new registry entry what command do i use?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You don't need a batch file...just learn the syntax for the registry keys...open notepad and edit and save as a .reg file.


----------



## cj_white (Oct 28, 2001)

if i'm trying to add a string to a key what command do i use to enter in the string?

so far this is what i have 

regcreatekeyex HKEY_CURRENT_USER/software/microsoft/internet explorer/main

when i execute this as a .reg it tells me its not a registry script. any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

THeres an easier way. GO into regedit, create the key, then choose to export the key. It will save it as a .reg for you and clicking will add the key. 
Also it starts with REGEDIT4 at least in Windows 98 it does. If you want the tree you mentioned to match mine it would appear like this:

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main]
"Anchor Underline"="yes"
"Cache_Update_Frequency"="Once_Per_Session"
"Display Inline Images"="yes"
"Do404Search"=hex:01,00,00,00
"Local Page"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\blank.htm"
"Save_Session_History_On_Exit"="no"
"Show_FullURL"="no"
"Show_StatusBar"="yes"
"Show_ToolBar"="yes"
"Show_URLinStatusBar"="yes"
"Show_URLToolBar"="yes"
"Start Page"="http://forums.techguy.org/"
"Use_DlgBox_Colors"="yes"
"Search Page"="http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch"
"Show_ChannelBand"="no"
"FullScreen"="no"
"Window_Placement"=hex:2c,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,b8,0b,00,00,b8,0b,\
00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,20,03,00,00,32,02,00,\
00
"Default_Page_URL"="http://desktop.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/deskredir.dll?c=2c00&s=consumer&LC=0409"
"SmallBitmap"="c:\\Program Files\\Internet Explorer\\Compaq logos\\static22.bmp"
"BigBitmap"="c:\\Program Files\\Internet Explorer\\Compaq logos\\static38.bmp"
"ChannelsURL"="http://www.iechannelguide.com/guide/en/en_us.asp"
"ChannelsFirstURL"="res://ie4tour.dll/channels.htm"
"Check_Associations"="no"
"LastCheckedHi"=dword:01c25f3d
"Use FormSuggest"="no"
"Print_Background"="yes"
"NoJITSetup"=dword:00000000
"NotifyDownloadComplete"="yes"
"Error Dlg Displayed On Every Error"="no"
"Default_Search_URL"="http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch"
"Error Dlg Details Pane Open"="yes"
"HistoryViewType"=hex:00,00
"Expand Alt Text"="no"
"Move System Caret"="no"
"NoUpdateCheck"=dword:00000000
"NscSingleExpand"=dword:00000001
"Disable Script Debugger"="yes"
"Page_Transitions"=dword:00000001
"AllowWindowReuse"=dword:00000000
"Friendly http errors"="yes"
"ShowGoButton"="yes"
"SmoothScroll"=dword:00000001
"Play_Animations"="yes"
"Play_Background_Sounds"="yes"
"Display Inline Videos"="yes"
"Show image placeholders"=dword:00000000
"FormSuggest Passwords"="no"
"FormSuggest PW Ask"="no"
"AddToFavoritesExpanded"=dword:00000000
"HistoryTopNSitesView"=dword:00000014
"NoWebJITSetup"=dword:00000000
"Enable Browser Extensions"="yes"
"Force Offscreen Composition"=dword:00000000
"Enable AutoImageResize"="yes"
"Enable_MyPics_Hoverbar"="yes"
"AutoSearch"=dword:00000004
"Save Directory"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Desktop\\"
"Window Title"="Microsoft Internet Explorer"
"Search Bar"="http://jump.altavista.com/start/ie4"
"Use Custom Search URL"=dword:00000001


----------



## cj_white (Oct 28, 2001)

Cool! that worked. i was trying to make it a lot more difficult that it slhould have been. thanks for the help


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

No problem and you dont even have to write it yourself, just export what you want from regedit.


----------

